# MK1 TT Roadster Roof Storage Space



## BigBob52

How do you get at and deep clean the roof storage space on a 2005 Mk1 TT. Every time I clean the hood up - and then put the soft top down - it comes back up again covered in [email protected]!

Duh!!!


----------



## BigBob52

Okay. That last one was a stupid question. The next one sounds almost as daft.

Managed to get a hardtop for the winter at a good price and now want to store it for the summer. I am thinking of slinging it from the rafters above the car in the garage - there is enough headroom to do this. Any other ideas as I am tight on secure space..?

Pick. Brains. Help.


----------



## BigBob52

BigBob52 said:


> Okay. That last one was a stupid question. The next one sounds almost as daft.
> 
> Managed to get a hardtop for the winter at a good price and now want to store it for the summer. I am thinking of slinging it from the rafters above the car in the garage - there is enough headroom to do this. Any other ideas as I am tight on secure space..?
> 
> Pick. Brains. Help.


And FINALLY!

Anyone else had difficulty finding Part No: 8N7 853 607 A ? This is the solid plastic trim that sticks to the body of the TT and enables you to mount the hardtop correctly. You can't get one intact off a wreckers yard because they get damaged on removal - and those you can get new cost 'an arm and a leg' because they are so rare. Then there are the postage problems...

Simple answer seems to be to get some hard rubber strip 2500mm long x 4mm thick and 25mm wide - then push it carefully under the roof seal - trim the ends to fit before checking and clamping down the hardtop onto it. Don't stick it - the pressure holds it in place if you adjust the roof mountings correctly - and you don't ruin the bodywork when you take off the hardtop in the summer.

Above worked perfectly so far - but don't use anything as a 'gasket' that will deform or is very soft. It needs to be hard - excessive flex in the seal causes the windows to feel the pressure of the roof and trigger the side windows to open. I also experimented with making a pattern and fabricating an acrylic seal but the hard rubber solution seems to be easier and works best without risking damaging the car.


----------

